# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درامد و بازار کار رشته تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای

## A.H.M

هر کس اطلاع داره بگه
این رشته خیلی ناشناخته است ظاهرا 
عرکی هرچی دوموردش میدونه بگه

----------


## MehranWilson

اینا همونان ک میخواستن برن رادیولوژی ولی قبول نشدن
و مثل اونایین که رفتن روانشناسی خوندن و فکر میکنن رفتن دکتر روانشناس شدن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mlt

یه مرکز پزشکی هسته ای بهبهان هست که عکس برداری میکنه 
یه عکس بابام گرفت 1/400میلیون
روزی20تا عکس بگیره میدونی درامدش چقدر میشه؟البته موادش هم خیلی گرونه
تازه چون تو شهرای اطراف ندارن میرن بهبهان

----------


## A.H.M

> اینا همونان ک میخواستن برن رادیولوژی ولی قبول نشدن
> و مثل اونایین که رفتن روانشناسی خوندن و فکر میکنن رفتن دکتر روانشناس شدن


رادیولوژیست که خودش زیر دست متخصص رادیولوژیه
یعنی اینا زیر دست رادیولوژیستان یا محیطشون از هم سواست?

----------


## A.H.M

> یه مرکز پزشکی هسته ای بهبهان هست که عکس برداری میکنه 
> یه عکس بابام گرفت 1/400میلیون
> روزی20تا عکس بگیره میدونی درامدش چقدر میشه؟البته موادش هم خیلی گرونه
> تازه چون تو شهرای اطراف ندارن میرن بهبهان


خیلی درباره رشته تحقیق نکردم ولی بعید میدونم اینا بتونن مطب یا لابراتوار بزنن

----------


## MehranWilson

> خیلی درباره رشته تحقیق نکردم ولی بعید میدونم اینا بتونن مطب یا لابراتوار بزنن


فکر نکنم جزء رشته های علوم پزشکی باشن
احتمالا علوم پایست

----------


## A.H.M

> فکر نکنم جزء رشته های علوم پزشکی باشن
> احتمالا علوم پایست


پیرا پزشکیه

----------


## parham7983

> هر کس اطلاع داره بگه
> این رشته خیلی ناشناخته است ظاهرا 
> عرکی هرچی دوموردش میدونه بگه


پزشکی هسته ای
یک تخصص پزشکیه و عکس هسته ای میگیرن با مواد مخصوص

----------


## MehranWilson

> رادیولوژیست که خودش زیر دست متخصص رادیولوژیه
> یعنی اینا زیر دست رادیولوژیستان یا محیطشون از هم سواست?


رادیولوژی میشه از تخصص های پزشکی عزیزم

----------


## MehranWilson

> پزشکی هسته ای
> یک تخصص پزشکیه و عکس هسته ای میگیرن با مواد مخصوص


دیگه باید تهش پزشکی قبول شد

----------


## A.H.M

> پزشکی هسته ای
> یک تخصص پزشکیه و عکس هسته ای میگیرن با مواد مخصوص


چه تخصص پزشکی ای???
منظورم کارشناسی تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای که تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست
یعنی باید پزشکی عمومی بخونیم بعد تخصص اینو بگیریم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## A.H.M

> رادیولوژی میشه از تخصص های پزشکی عزیزم


خوب منم همونو نوشتم دیگه
میدونم رادیولوژی تخصصه و رشته تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی ها که عموما بهش میگن رادیولوژی میشه زیر دستشون

من سوالم اینه این تکنسین پزشکی هسته ای چیه این وسط
اصلا کی هست کجا کار میکنه درامدش چقدره بازارکارش چطوره و ...

----------


## MehranWilson

> خوب منم همونو نوشتم دیگه
> میدونم رادیولوژی تخصصه و رشته تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی ها که عموما بهش میگن رادیولوژی میشه زیر دستشون
> 
> من سوالم اینه این تکنسین پزشکی هسته ای چیه این وسط
> اصلا کی هست کجا کار میکنه درامدش چقدره بازارکارش چطوره و ...


سایت گزینه 2 یه سری رشته معرفی کرده میخوای یه سر بزن

----------


## A.H.M

> سایت گزینه 2 یه سری رشته معرفی کرده میخوای یه سر بزن


هیچ سایتی درباره درامد ننوشته

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> یه مرکز پزشکی هسته ای بهبهان هست که عکس برداری میکنه 
> یه عکس بابام گرفت 1/400میلیون
> روزی20تا عکس بگیره میدونی درامدش چقدر میشه؟البته موادش هم خیلی گرونه
> تازه چون تو شهرای اطراف ندارن میرن بهبهان


داداش روزی 20 تا عکس  :Yahoo (21): 
همینطوری طبق ایده آلمون بخوایم بریم جلو پزشک 1 میلیارد ، داروساز 900 میل، فیزیو و بینایی 750 میل درامد دارن که :Yahoo (21): 
بنظرم باید واقع بین باشیم
قطعا زمان های زیادی خواهد بود که هیچ مراجعه کننده ای ندارن اینا
به نظرم برا انتخاب رشته نباید خیلی زیاده روی کنیم تو محاسبه درامد
من مثلا مامان بزرگم الان داره فیزیتراپی میشه برا سکته مغزی به صورت هوم ویزیت تو شهرمون، جلسه ای صد تومن میگیره که خب خیلیه
30 جلسه براش نوشته میکنه ماهی 3 تومن فقط از خانواده ما ! خب میشه همینو گفت روزی 10 تا خونه بره میشه ماهی 30 (تازه بماند مطب)
ولی خودش میگف ازین کیسا شاید 2 سه تا در ماه داشته باشم
چیزی که من متصور میشم 10 تا 15 تومنه (بازم خیلیه  :Yahoo (21):  ولی شاید باطن حرف منو متوجه شو )
منظورم اختلاف زیاده تصور و واقعیتمونه

----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78

اينا رو آقای دکتری که خودشون فارغ التحصيل این رشته از مشهد هستن پاسخ دادن.امیدوارم  تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم

----------


## roxsana

> اينا رو آقای دکتری که خودشون فارغ التحصيل این رشته از مشهد هستن پاسخ دادن.امیدوارم  تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم


ممنون البته دو تا دانشگاه کرمانشاه و بابل بیشتر تو ایران نداره عزیزم شاید خودشون مشهدی بودن ...

----------


## A.H.M

> اينا رو آقای دکتری که خودشون فارغ التحصيل این رشته از دانشگاه مشهد هستن پاسخ دادن.امیدوارم  تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم


ممنون ولی ایشون متخصص پزشکی هسته ای هستند
من در مورد تکنسین پزشکی هسته ای صحبت میکنم
یقینا تکنسین درامد 10 تا 50 م رو نداره یا خودش نمیتونه مرکز اسکن بزنه یا نمیتونه هییت علمی بشه
در واقع اینی که فرستادین دغدغه پزشک عمومی هایی هست که ازمون رزیدنتی دادن و میخوان تخصص انتخاب کنند نه واسه ما کنکوری ها

----------


## nafas78

> ممنون البته دو تا دانشگاه کرمانشاه و بابل بیشتر تو ایران نداره عزیزم شاید خودشون مشهدی بودن ...


بله اينو میدونم منظورم این نبود که مشهد درس خوندن منظورم این بود الان مشهد کار میکنن

----------


## nafas78

> ممنون ولی ایشون متخصص پزشکی هسته ای هستند
> من در مورد تکنسین پزشکی هسته ای صحبت میکنم
> یقینا تکنسین درامد 10 تا 50 م رو نداره یا خودش نمیتونه مرکز اسکن بزنه یا نمیتونه هییت علمی بشه
> در واقع اینی که فرستادین دغدغه پزشک عمومی هایی هست که ازمون رزیدنتی دادن و میخوان تخصص انتخاب کنند نه واسه ما کنکوری ها


در مورد تکنسیناش اينو میدونم که مثل کارشناسای رادیولوژی تحت نظر متخصصا کار میکنن و بیمار رو در مورد طرز استفاده از رادیوداروها و حفاظت در برابر اشعه راهنمایی میکنن و احتمالا مثل رادیولوژی درآمد ماکسیمم چهار الی پنج میلیون دارن.در مورد وظايفش اينام هستن

----------


## mehrab98

> یه مرکز پزشکی هسته ای بهبهان هست که عکس برداری میکنه 
> یه عکس بابام گرفت 1/400میلیون
> روزی20تا عکس بگیره میدونی درامدش چقدر میشه؟البته موادش هم خیلی گرونه
> تازه چون تو شهرای اطراف ندارن میرن بهبهان


داداش تکنسین فقط در حد دکمه زدن و دارو تزریق کردن و ایناس ! امتیاز و مجوز تاسیس مرکز پزشکی هسته ای نداره ! 


درباره درآمدشم فک نکنم بیشتر از ۲ ۳ تومن باشه ... تکنسینا بیشتر ازین مقدار نمیگیرن.

----------


## mehrab98

> ممنون ولی ایشون متخصص پزشکی هسته ای هستند
> من در مورد تکنسین پزشکی هسته ای صحبت میکنم
> یقینا تکنسین درامد 10 تا 50 م رو نداره یا خودش نمیتونه مرکز اسکن بزنه یا نمیتونه هییت علمی بشه
> در واقع اینی که فرستادین دغدغه پزشک عمومی هایی هست که ازمون رزیدنتی دادن و میخوان تخصص انتخاب کنند نه واسه ما کنکوری ها


دنبال رشته ریسکی و ناشناخته نباش از بین شناخته شده ها اونی که امنیت شغلی داره رو انتخاب کن این رشته های ناشناخته کار دست ادم میدن بعدا میبینی نمیتونی کار پیدا کنی اصلا یا به درامد خیلی کم باید راضی باشی مثل رشته اعضا مصنوعی مثلا گه تقریبا همین مدله

----------


## A.H.M

> دنبال رشته ریسکی و ناشناخته نباش از بین شناخته شده ها اونی که امنیت شغلی داره رو انتخاب کن این رشته های ناشناخته کار دست ادم میدن بعدا میبینی نمیتونی کار پیدا کنی اصلا یا به درامد خیلی کم باید راضی باشی مثل رشته اعضا مصنوعی مثلا گه تقریبا همین مدله


اعضا مصنوعی که میگن کارگاه بزنی درامدت بالای ده میلیونه
میگن سرمایه اولیه کمی هم برای کارگاه نیازه

----------


## amir.t34

رشته های پیراپزشکی نه آینده دارن نه درآمد آنچنانی .نسبت به پزشکی
 تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای شاید یه نفر رفته باشه خیلی موفق شده باشه... بستگی داره به شهر و خیلی چیزا....
اگه واقعا درآمد و شغل تضمین باشه دلیل نداره بگن حتما باید تا مقطع استاد دانشگاه شدن ادامه بدی...

----------


## mehrab98

> اعضا مصنوعی که میگن کارگاه بزنی درامدت بالای ده میلیونه
> میگن سرمایه اولیه کمی هم برای کارگاه نیازه


والاما میبینیم ۹۰ درصد دانشجوها ناراضین کاملا انصرافی هم خیلی داره هم ورودیای ما فک کنم ۳ ۴ نفر از ۱۶ ۱۷ نفرشون انصراف دادن... بقیه هم جز یه نفر فقط خیلی بی رمق و بدون انگیزه ادامه میدن
خیلی دیگه باید شاخ باشی. 
بعدشم الان هزینه همه چی چندین برابر شده بله نسبت به کلینیک دندان پزشکی کمه ولی رو ۱۵۰ ۲۰۰ تومن حساب کن.

----------


## mehrab98

> اعضا مصنوعی که میگن کارگاه بزنی درامدت بالای ده میلیونه
> میگن سرمایه اولیه کمی هم برای کارگاه نیازه


والاما میبینیم ۹۰ درصد دانشجوها ناراضین کاملا انصرافی هم خیلی داره هم ورودیای ما فک کنم ۳ ۴ نفر از ۱۶ ۱۷ نفرشون انصراف دادن... بقیه هم جز یه نفر فقط خیلی بی رمق و بدون انگیزه ادامه میدن
خیلی دیگه باید شاخ باشی. 
بعدشم الان هزینه همه چی چندین برابر شده بله نسبت به کلینیک دندان پزشکی کمه ولی رو ۱۵۰ ۲۰۰ تومن حساب کن.

----------


## mohammadreza13

وجدانا این چه کاریه هزارتا سوراخ کردن تو یه سوراخ؟!

اول باید وارد سوراخ پزشکی بشی بعد از 8 سال یهو خروجی تونل چندین سوراخ داره:قلب، چشم، گوش، پوست، ارولوژی، رادیولوژی، پرتوشناسی، خانواده، فارماکولوژی، هماتولوژی، xلوژی، سسکولوژی :Yahoo (4): ، و هزاران رشته دیگر که همشون برا تخصصه

اینارو میزاشتین اول کنکور قشنگ جاده باز میکردین مثلا من عاشق اورولوژی هستم ولی چون رتبه پزشکی نمیارم هرگز نمیتونم به اون علم مورد علاقم برسم

اخرش میرم کتاباشونو میگرم خودم میخونم  :Yahoo (1):  من واقعا حال میکنم باهاشون ولی این لامصب نمیزاره که ما بریم بخونیم همین که مو نداره عینک میزنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.H.M

> وجدانا این چه کاریه هزارتا سوراخ کردن تو یه سوراخ؟!
> 
> اول باید وارد سوراخ پزشکی بشی بعد از 8 سال یهو خروجی تونل چندین سوراخ داره:قلب، چشم، گوش، پوست، ارولوژی، رادیولوژی، پرتوشناسی، خانواده، فارماکولوژی، هماتولوژی، xلوژی، سسکولوژی، و هزاران رشته دیگر که همشون برا تخصصه
> 
> اینارو میزاشتین اول کنکور قشنگ جاده باز میکردین مثلا من عاشق اورولوژی هستم ولی چون رتبه پزشکی نمیارم هرگز نمیتونم به اون علم مورد علاقم برسم
> 
> اخرش میرم کتاباشونو میگرم خودم میخونم  من واقعا حال میکنم باهاشون ولی این لامصب نمیزاره که ما بریم بخونیم همین که مو نداره عینک میزنه


اون کاری نداره
رتبت محدودت میکنه
ولی منم باهات موافقم کسی که عشق یه چیزی نباشه لازم نیست از راهی که همه میرن به اون برسه
شما با خوندن زیاد مقالات اورولوژی خود به خود علوم پیش نیازش هم میخونی و کم کم که دستت باز شد شاید حتی در حد آی اس آی مقاله بدی

----------


## A.H.M

> رشته های پیراپزشکی نه آینده دارن نه درآمد آنچنانی .نسبت به پزشکی
>  تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای شاید یه نفر رفته باشه خیلی موفق شده باشه... بستگی داره به شهر و خیلی چیزا....
> اگه واقعا درآمد و شغل تضمین باشه دلیل نداره بگن حتما باید تا مقطع استاد دانشگاه شدن ادامه بدی...


#واقعیت-تلخ

----------


## A.H.M

> والاما میبینیم ۹۰ درصد دانشجوها ناراضین کاملا انصرافی هم خیلی داره هم ورودیای ما فک کنم ۳ ۴ نفر از ۱۶ ۱۷ نفرشون انصراف دادن... بقیه هم جز یه نفر فقط خیلی بی رمق و بدون انگیزه ادامه میدن
> خیلی دیگه باید شاخ باشی. 
> بعدشم الان هزینه همه چی چندین برابر شده بله نسبت به کلینیک دندان پزشکی کمه ولی رو ۱۵۰ ۲۰۰ تومن حساب کن.


عجب
منو باش تصمیم داشتم شده علمی کاربردی هلال ایران
دنبال یه رشته بودم که واسه خودم کار کنم کارگاهی مطبی لابراتواری چیزی بزنم خیلی حوصله مریضو ندارم که اونم چندتا رشته میشد فیزیوتراپی که رتبه نمیرسه کار درمانی و گفتاردرمانی که اعصابشو ندارم و اعضای مصنوعی که ظاهرا اوضاش خرابه

بریم به پیرا ها فکر کنیم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> فایل پیوست 88810


شما با ایشون مستقیما در تماسید یا از جایی برداشتید این متن رو؟
در مورد رادیوانکولوژی هم میتونی همین اطلاعاتو دربیاری؟

----------


## nafas78

> وجدانا این چه کاریه هزارتا سوراخ کردن تو یه سوراخ؟!
> 
> اول باید وارد سوراخ پزشکی بشی بعد از 8 سال یهو خروجی تونل چندین سوراخ داره:قلب، چشم، گوش، پوست، ارولوژی، رادیولوژی، پرتوشناسی، خانواده، فارماکولوژی، هماتولوژی، xلوژی، سسکولوژی، و هزاران رشته دیگر که همشون برا تخصصه
> 
> اینارو میزاشتین اول کنکور قشنگ جاده باز میکردین مثلا من عاشق اورولوژی هستم ولی چون رتبه پزشکی نمیارم هرگز نمیتونم به اون علم مورد علاقم برسم
> 
> اخرش میرم کتاباشونو میگرم خودم میخونم  من واقعا حال میکنم باهاشون ولی این لامصب نمیزاره که ما بریم بخونیم همین که مو نداره عینک میزنه


اره درس میگی مثلا سونوگرافیم خیلیی رشته خوبيه درآمدش فوق العادس ولی فقط از پزشکی ميشه رفت

----------


## nafas78

> شما با ایشون مستقیما در تماسید یا از جایی برداشتید این متن رو؟
> در مورد رادیوانکولوژی هم میتونی همین اطلاعاتو دربیاری؟

----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78



----------


## nafas78

> شما با ایشون مستقیما در تماسید یا از جایی برداشتید این متن رو؟
> در مورد رادیوانکولوژی هم میتونی همین اطلاعاتو دربیاری؟


اینم اطلاعاتی در مورد رادیوانکولوژی 
امیدوارم يه کمک کوچیکی بهتون کرده باشم

----------


## MehranWilson

باید یکم سر کیسه رو هم شل کنین واسه پول دستگاها و پول آزمایشگاه و این چیزا...

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اینم اطلاعاتی در مورد رادیوانکولوژی 
> امیدوارم يه کمک کوچیکی بهتون کرده باشم


اینا رو از کجا داری میاری؟ :Yahoo (13): 
اطلاعات خوبی بود ممنون. پس کلا به درد نمیخوره :Yahoo (76): 
دستگاهاش کمه و از طرفیم با متخصصای بقیه رشته ها احتمالا کنتاکت دارن.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


اینا همونان ک میخواستن برن رادیولوژی ولی قبول نشدن
و مثل اونایین که رفتن روانشناسی خوندن و فکر میکنن رفتن دکتر روانشناس شدن


مگه فقط تو رشته ما شخصی میره و فک میکنه دکتر روانشناسه؟؟تو خیلی رشته ها هست..و خیلیا فک میکنن یه پا درمانگر و متخصصن متاسفانه*

----------


## mlt

خب من دارم میگم از شهرای اطراف میرن
ما خودمون مال بهبهان نبودیم که
تنها شهر نزدیک که داشت این بود


> داداش روزی 20 تا عکس 
> همینطوری طبق ایده آلمون بخوایم بریم جلو پزشک 1 میلیارد ، داروساز 900 میل، فیزیو و بینایی 750 میل درامد دارن که
> بنظرم باید واقع بین باشیم
> قطعا زمان های زیادی خواهد بود که هیچ مراجعه کننده ای ندارن اینا
> به نظرم برا انتخاب رشته نباید خیلی زیاده روی کنیم تو محاسبه درامد
> من مثلا مامان بزرگم الان داره فیزیتراپی میشه برا سکته مغزی به صورت هوم ویزیت تو شهرمون، جلسه ای صد تومن میگیره که خب خیلیه
> 30 جلسه براش نوشته میکنه ماهی 3 تومن فقط از خانواده ما ! خب میشه همینو گفت روزی 10 تا خونه بره میشه ماهی 30 (تازه بماند مطب)
> ولی خودش میگف ازین کیسا شاید 2 سه تا در ماه داشته باشم
> چیزی که من متصور میشم 10 تا 15 تومنه (بازم خیلیه  ولی شاید باطن حرف منو متوجه شو )
> منظورم اختلاف زیاده تصور و واقعیتمونه

----------

